

Facebook Privacy List for Adblock Plus - larelli
http://www.squirrelconspiracy.net/abp/facebook-privacy-list.html

======
illicium
The Antisocial Adblock list blocks the same Facebook stuff and much more:
<http://adversity.uk.to/>

